
Google releases Web.dev, a tool to quickly measure website performance - bezosbaldballs
https://web.dev/?ref=hackernews
======
mtmail
200+ comments when it was launched two weeks ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18434705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18434705)

